# First time smoking chesse with pics.



## canadianbacon (Jan 19, 2014)

This look ok?













IMG_0915.JPG



__ canadianbacon
__ Jan 19, 2014


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks good to me.  Let it age now.  2 weeks minimum.

Mel


----------



## canadianbacon (Jan 19, 2014)

will do, I don't have to air seal it to age it correct?


----------



## bamafan (Jan 19, 2014)

I vacuum pack mine for a minimum of 2 weeks. The longer the better. I happened to find a pack of cheddar that was in the fridge for 6 months. Man was it good. If you don't have a vacuum sealer. Try and get as much air out as possible.


----------



## canadianbacon (Jan 19, 2014)

I got a vacuum sealer, I only made 3 small chunks this time as a trail but next time ill buy a cosco block of cheddar, cut it up and vacuum seal it after smoking. I am definitely going to try to cold smoke more this year.


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 19, 2014)

Wrap it in plastic wrap and chill for a day and then vacuum seal it and store for a minimum of 2 weeks.

Most of the cheese for my superbowl party is over 2 months old.  I will be smoking some tomorrow after work to replace the cheese we are out of.  Gouda, Havarty and some pepper Jack.

I have to get some pellets since I am out.  I plan on Pecan again, Maybe Apple, depends what they have at the store I go to.  I'll use my AMNPS.

I need to get some interesting salami and maybe I'll smoke it too.

Your cheese will be awesome just in time and I suggest some crackers and salami or summer sausage on a tray.  Oh, forgot it is way good with smoked salmon too.

Mel


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks like smoked Cheesus!! I loosely wrap my smoked cheese for 2-3 days in the fridge, then vac pac. I have a few pacs that are a year old we haven't opened yet. 

Pepper jack is one of our favorites.


----------



## canadianbacon (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm going to hit cosco up next weekend and pick up some chedder or monterey jack ( my favorite ) . I wonder why smoked cheese dosen't get hard while it smokes like when you leave normal cheese out in the fridge uncoverd.


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 20, 2014)

I got some Gouda, pepper jack, munster, havarti, and some sharp white cheddar at Costco today and it is smoking as I type.

I can't believe how easy it is to make something so very good!  I want to do Brie, cream cheese and some of the softer cheeses to use as spreads.

Mel


----------



## canadianbacon (Jan 24, 2014)

It is super good stuff. So much better then it would be plain. i want to smoke some hamburgers and bacon and make a ultimate smoked burger lol


----------



## dave17a (Jan 25, 2014)

Canadianbacon said:


> It is super good stuff. So much better then it would be plain. i want to smoke some hamburgers and bacon and make a ultimate smoked burger lol


Did some burgers myself and not bad. Smoked a couple hrs probably could hav done more. Froze them. Just remember to keep under 40* while diong them to keep away from boutulism. Read up on it. search forum. Dave


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 25, 2014)

Hmmmm, makes me wonder.  Smoke avocado halves, red onion, cheese, bacon and maybe some peppers, then cut them up and hot smoke your patties and finish on the gas grill.  Put it all together and BAM as the man would say, you got a smoken' burger!

Mel


----------



## cmayna (Jan 25, 2014)

Sounds wonderful to me.  Slurp!


----------



## dave17a (Feb 6, 2014)

Guru, I think burgers would be enough. Have smoked this and that myself, and feller can only take so much on smoke as much as we luv it. Put dressings on other stuff that isn't smoked, but that is my taste. Dave


----------

